

Google buys domain for search terms stolen by bing - akivabamberger

hiybbprqag.com has been bought by google
======
mikerhoads
The Whois record suggests otherwise:

Registrant: Chih-Chung Chang Level 73, Taipei 101 Tower, 7 Section 5, Xinyi
Rd. Taipei, Taiwan 110 Taiwan

<http://who.godaddy.com/whoischeck.aspx?Domain=HIYBBPRQAG.COM>

~~~
quant18
That's the address of Google's Taipei office:

<http://www.google.com/corporate/address.html>

To be fair, I only thought to check that because I recognise the guy's name
and know he's in CS (though I had no clue until today that he worked for
Google) --- he co-developed LibSVM, which I've used heavily:

<http://www.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~cjlin/libsvm/>

------
user24
...and points to their jobs site!

